# Simulacion Oscilador de relajación con transistor uniunión o UJT mediante multisim



## fabiancho22 (May 8, 2011)

Que tal compañeros, necesito simular un Oscilador de relajación con transistor uniunión o UJT, y lo estoy realizando por medio de multisim 10, pero tengo dificulatdes ya que no he podido configurar el transistor UJT, y no da los resultados en la señales que necesito, les agradecería si alguien tiene un circuito ya adecuado o me indique lo necesario para mi simulacion. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 8, 2011)

Es que lo conectaste al azar. 
Que esperabas? (No digas que esperabas que funcione)

Subí el archivo para no tener que dibujarlo.


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 8, 2011)

Amigo le agradeceria.

Que talEduardo, la verdad esto de multisim es nuevo para mi, he tratado de varias formas adecuar tanto el transistor, como el osciloscopio pero no me han dado resulatdo por eso he pedido ayuda por este medio, le agradeceria en lo que me pueda colabirar. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 8, 2011)

Hasta el presente, no se han observado casos bocio, gota, o cambios en la identidad sexual como consecuencia directa de la lectura de los datasheet. Razón por la cual, es una práctica altamente recomendada.

En el datasheet del 2N6028 habrías descubierto cosas tan sorprendentes como el significado de cada pin, circuitos de prueba, que no se conecta igual que el unijuntura clásico y el valor de la *corriente de valle*, indispensable para dimensionar R1.


El circuito adjunto tiene la conexión corregida, cambiado el valor de R1 porque dejaba la corriente muy cerca de la de valle, volada la R de 330ohm porque no tenía nada que hacer y agregado un par de resistencias en el gate para la tensión de disparo.


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias amigo.


----------

